# Gifts for over 70s still semi ‘cocooning ‘



## cmalone (6 May 2020)

Looking for some recommendations for suitable gifts for friends over 70 .,. To be delivered by courier. ..,


Got a few nice gifts a few weeks ago
...organic fresh food hamper - cheese/ bread / jams / juices/ dairy products / fruit

... soaps / kitchen towels etc

the fresh organic hamper in a cooler box was so well received...

now looking for something new/ alternative - as they have another few weeks to go ...


----------



## RentingD (7 May 2020)

I ordered chocolate from a company in Kilkenny called sweetliving.ie. from my children to grandparents. They personalised a  "Miss you Granny" message, they loved it. Choc was good quality.

Another present i got someone recently is the Charlie Mackesey book - the Boy, the Fox, the Mole - you'll have to google the correct name. It has lots of lovely uplifting messages and illustrations. Got Easons to deliver. Maybe it would be suitable. 

Love the sound of what you got already, lucky them!!


----------



## Leo (7 May 2020)

If they have hobbies or interests, something to help them pass the time might be welcome. 

For anyone with garden access, you can download a Gardening for Biodiversity booklet with lots of project ideas here, anyone living in Dublin can request a printed copy via post by emailing the Heritage Office.


----------



## EmmDee (7 May 2020)

We subscribed to newspaper deliveries for my parents. It's quite handy and might continue after lock down.

If anyone is interested in cooking (I really like slow cooking meats - BBQ, Mexican etc), there are great organic butchers who do really interesting cuts of meat. Likewise some great fishmongers doing deliveries.

Maybe a bit niche - not really "treats" unless they have an interest


----------



## odyssey06 (9 May 2020)

If you are still looking... you can sign them up for a virtual wine tasting on Friday 15th May, run via Wines of the World.

[broken link removed]


----------

